# how to overclock



## P_Prabhu (Jan 20, 2011)

I am working in tech support and wants to know about overclocking and underclocking ,how to overclock a system and what all the advantages of doing that


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overclocking is a complex subject and your best source of information will be an internet search. You can also read the many posts on this subject on this forum.

The advantages are simple - improved performance. The potential problems and risks are many and varied.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing requires good quality hardware to avoid damage. OC'ing also voids warranties.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If your working in Tech Support I can guarantte you that the last thing your employer wants is you providing overclocking guidance to customers.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Amd_Man said:


> If your working in Tech Support I can guarantte you that the last thing your employer wants is you providing overclocking guidance to customers.






aint that the truth!


----------

